# [OT] Montoto has tagged you ;)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Diganme, me imagino que todos han recibido ya estos molestos spam diciendo que tal o cual que muchas veces ni si quiera habla ingles, lo ha "taggeado" a uno, de parte de algun remitente que nos tiene en su lista de contactos de MSN Messenger.

Alguien se ha puesto a investigar a que viene esto? Me refiero a: A raiz de que infeccion de virus o spyware se debe?

DIOS! me tienen los huevos lacios ya con ese mensaje y el otro que dice "Hey tal o cual!"

Sucumbi a la tentacion, copie la URL del mensaje, recortando la parte en donde se me asigna a mi y a mi direccion de correo electronico un numero de identificacion para ver si hago click y asi corroborar que mi casilla sigue activa y entre a la pagina en cuestion que promocionan, donde dicen ser mas buenos que kung fu, que necesitan mano de obra y pagan bien, regalan cobertura dental, sesiones de masajes y no se que mas pero hacen que trabajar para Google parezca tarea ardua en comparacion... Todo a costa de romperme la paciencia 6 o 7 veces por dia!!!

Hasta se dan el lujo de tener una seccion "seguridad" en donde enseñan como protejerse de justamente lo que ellos hacen para vivir, y ahi es donde me indigna todo esto.

Rastreando el origen del mensaje, obviamente X-Originating IP no figura, por ende no hay como hacer mucho al respecto, me queda la duda, por que he tomado la decision de avisarle a cada uno de mis contactos al respecto, que estan infectados con alguna inmundicia de cloaca que les esta robando los contactos para hacer SPAM, y a eso viene la pregunta original, alguien sabe algo sobre esto?

Saludos!

(Perdon si me exedi un poco pero estoy realmente enojado)

----------

## ekz

Yo pensé que era algún tipo de servicio de esos para conocer gente y blablabla, imaginaba que cuando alguien se inscribía le salía algo como "invita a tus contactos de msn y blablabla" entonces a todos sus contactos les llegaba esa "invitación"

Pero como tu dices que tus contactos ni siquiera sabían..

Otro caso es el de los contactos que están haciendo un calendario con todos los cumpleaños de sus contactos.. si no les respondes se te llena la casilla con esas invitaciones ¬¬

SAludos

----------

## Stolz

A mi también me ha dado por investigar a veces los correos que se ponen pesados o las entradas de los logs intentando usar algún tipo de ataque insistente. El correo basura casi siempre me llega desde EE.UU y los ataques a servidores desde Turquía. Debe ser el deporte nacional en esos piases respectivamente. Si quieres averiguar el virus concreto tal vez poniendo parte del texto en google averigües algo.

Yo hace tiempo que no recibo correo basura, o al menos no me entero. A apenas recibo correos no deseados. Bueno, recibo miles, pero los filtro con programas. Uso spamassassin y bogofilter, ambos están en Portage, como siempre. No es necesario tener un servidor de correo para poder usarlos, en una maquina sin MTA se pueden usar, tan solo configurando el cliente de correo para pase el correo a través de ellos, por ejemplo a través de tuberías. Kmail ya viene preparado para usarlos y te crea los filtros automáticamente, así es que supongo que los MUA más conocidos también lo tendrán. Con bogofilter tan solo hubiese bastado recibir ese email 2 o 3 veces y marcarlo como spam para que en las próximas ocasiones ni te enteres de que lo recibes (eso suponiendo que pase el filtro de spamassassin). Te recomiendo que les eches un vistazo, luego no podrás vivir sin ellos  :Smile: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## sefirotsama

No es un virus informatico. Es un virus que te da un enfermedad llamada GILIPOLLITIS

Y perdÃ³n pro los inocentes que me leen pero estoy hasta los huevos y mÃ¡s alla de donde yo me sÃ© de este correo basura.

No es bien bien spam... es mÃ¡s bien... una pagina de mierda donde un capullo que conoces se registra y cuelga sus xuminadas ahÃ­ que si fotos y texto y mierda. Para hacer un forward y tener mÃ¡s visitas (y clicar en la publicidad que es lo que quieren) te pide la web "tu" correo de hotmail y la contraseÃ±a para importar los contactos.

Y te tocan las narices hasta el infinito y mÃ¡s alla con esto.

Desde luego la gente es idiota... no entiendo como es que metenla contraseÃ±a en sitios asÃ­... hay que ser corto...

Recuerdo la epoca que me diÃ³ por hacer Ingenieria Social (Â¿se llamaba asÃ­?) cuando hotmail solo tenia 2 megas enviava un correo falso de msn diciendo una promociÃ³n interna para 6 MB y me dieran su password... y la gente picaba...

Pero es que eso no Ã©s hotmail... y la gente pone su password... no se leen ni los terminos de uso... hay que ser idiota.

----------

## sefirotsama

AÃ±ado:

Por cada click sobre la publicidad les dan no sÃ© cuantos centimos de dolard. Con la cantidad de gilipollas sueltos seguro que se forran (no si al final yo crearÃ© una web asÃ­...).

Por cierto, todos los que estan en esa web no sÃ³n gilipollas.... pero todos los gilipollas estan ahi.

----------

## i92guboj

Yo me sé el diccionario entero, y créeme, lo uso con bastante soltura en su totalidad. Vamos, que no hay ninguna palabra que me pille desprevenido, esté o no en el diccionario. Sin embargo hay gente más susceptible, por lo cual aconsejo serenidad en estos casos por mucha razón que se lleve. Es solo un consejo, por supuesto, no un reproche. Si hay algo que me gusta es la libertad de expresión  :Smile: 

No es nada nuevo todo el negocio que hay detrás del Spam. El arma con la que cuentan los spammers es la gran facilidad de automatización que poseen las máquinas y el bajo precio del ancho de banda hoy día. En la red hay de todo, y de todo tipo de personas. Mucha gente sigue cayendo en el timo de la estampita hoy día, sea en versión tradicional o electrónica.

Todos rebimos varias ofertas al mes para hacernos ricos y simplemente las ignoramos. Pero entre millones y millones de objetivos, a veces se atina. No es raro, y no tiene nada de extraño que el timo más viejo del mundo se repita de una forma u otra. 

Eso si, usar protocolos inseguros por naturaleza, como msn, sobre cuentas no menos inseguras, como las de hotmail, no ayuda en absoluto. Así que, en vez de quejarnos tanto, vayamos migrando hacia protocolos más interesantes. O, al menos, reconozcamos la parte de culpa que nos toca, por no poner solución al problema desde la raíz.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Yo me sï¿½ el diccionario entero, y crï¿½eme, lo uso con bastante soltura en su totalidad. Vamos, que no hay ninguna palabra que me pille desprevenido, estï¿½ o no en el diccionario. Sin embargo hay gente mï¿½s susceptible, por lo cual aconsejo serenidad en estos casos por mucha razï¿½n que se lleve. Es solo un consejo, por supuesto, no un reproche. Si hay algo que me gusta es la libertad de expresiï¿½n 

 

perdÃ³n   :Embarassed: 

----------

## i92guboj

No hay nada que perdonar, como ya he dicho, era solo un consejo. No soy quién para escandalizarme de nada jeje, coloquialmente, soy en primero en soltar todo tipo de lindeces cuando hace falta.   :Laughing: 

----------

## zx80

A mi me llega mucha porqueria y llega un momento q los filtros del propio cliente no funcionan y entoces pienso el porqué no existe algun programa con "lista segura" al estilo hotmail, en el q solo admitas correo si está la dirección en la lista.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Otro caso es el de los contactos que están haciendo un calendario con todos los cumpleaños de sus contactos.. si no les respondes se te llena la casilla con esas invitaciones

 

Cierto, me olvide de ese, se puede ser mas molesto?

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Uso spamassassin y bogofilter

 

Habra que hacer una pruebita sobre este bogofilter... No lo conocia y no sabia que no hace falta un MTA. Tengo Spamassassin en mi servidor pero nada en mis cuentas de gmail y hotmail. Gracias!

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Desde luego la gente es idiota... no entiendo como es que metenla contraseÃ±a en sitios asÃ... hay que ser corto...

 

Voy a tener que coincidir totalmente con esto. Jamas mejor expresado.

Aveces me parece que ya me he vuelto un tanto paranoico al respecto, hasta me molestan las cadenas de .PPS con el angel de la guarda o augurios de paz y prosperidad a cambio de reenviarlo a 10 personas....

Mi primera cuenta de correo electronico, de cuando hotmail brindaba 200K de alamcenamiento, esta por cumplir 11 años ya... Tal vez no es paranoia si no que me tienen HARTO con todas esas estupideces, no?

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> El arma con la que cuentan los spammers es la gran facilidad de automatización que poseen las máquinas y el bajo precio del ancho de banda hoy día

 

Una lastima que los que estamos del otro lado no contemos con nada para defendernos en realidad.

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *6thpink wrote:*   El arma con la que cuentan los spammers es la gran facilidad de automatización que poseen las máquinas y el bajo precio del ancho de banda hoy día 
> 
> Una lastima que los que estamos del otro lado no contemos con nada para defendernos en realidad.
> ...

 

Quizás no sean tan evidentes, pero algunas si que hay.

Para empezar, no inscribirse en servicios que no queremos, necesitamos ni conocemos, o aquellos cuyo origen conocemos, pero de los cuales sabemos que son inseguros. El culpable es el spammer, por supuesto, pero en cierta medida, también el que usa MSN (o cualquier otro protocolo no seguro) y va pasando su alias e inscribiéndose en servicios que no necesite. Por muy amigo que sea el que te manda las recomendaciones. Usad jabber o cualquier otro protocolo, y problema resuelto. Yo no busco problemas, sino soluciones  :Wink: 

La excusa de que "es lo que usa todo el mundo" es una excusa para vagos, y, si somos vaguetes y no ponemos soluciones, no podemos pretender que luego todo esté a nuestro gusto. Si dejas tu casa abierta o pones una puerta de palo, aunque la culpa siga siendo del ladrón, en cierto modo tu estás pidiendo problemas también. El mundo es así y no podemos hacer ojos ciegos a eso. Se tarda cinco minutos en instalar un cliente para jabber y abrir una cuenta.

Otra costumbre muy fea de algunos es la de ir dejando direcciones de mail por ahí repartidas. Si de verdad valoráis en algo una cuenta, intentad no pasarla en foros ni lugares públicos. Y cuando lo hagáis, pasadla como "cuenta at dominio dot com". Eso hace mucho más dificultoso el rastreo por parte de cualquier spambot, que es trivial si la cadena es "cuenta@dominio.com".

Por supuesto también están los antispam, tanto en el lado de tu servidor (algunos proveedores pueden configurar filtros, es otra cosa que se debería mirar, ya que nos ahorra descargas inútiles) como en lado de nuestro cliente. En cuanto a los archivos de powerpoint, word y otros con macros y tales chorradas, el que los abre sabe a que se expone (y si no lo sabe a la primera, a la segunda se queda bien enterado). Cuando llega correo basura a casa todos lo distinguimos y lo tiramos a la basura antes de abrirlo, pues con esto es igual, quién peque de incauto es casi siempre porque quiere.

Vamos jeje, que todos somos mayorcitos y sabemos distinguir lo útil de la basura sin necesidad de meter la nariz dentro.

----------

## ekz

Yo hace un tiempo uso 2 servicios para ayudarme en eso:

BugMeNot, para visitar sitios en los que se requiera registro para acceder a los contenidos (tiene una amplia base de datos con users y pass)

Y en caso de que este no me sirva, Tempomail o Spambox, me registro, pero nunca tendrán mi correo verdadero (en la página de spambox explican bien el proceso) y de paso añado mi registro al sitio de bugmenot  :Wink: 

Bugmenot y tempomail tienen extensiones para firefox, para mayor comodidad

SAludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Vamos jeje, que todos somos mayorcitos y sabemos distinguir lo útil de la basura sin necesidad de meter la nariz dentro.

 

Claro que si, obviamente nunca uso mi direccion de email "primaria" para nada que no sea de suma importancia pero ocurre lo siguiente:

- Un usuario de windows se infecta con algun tipo de malware que se roba direcciones de correo electronico y justo da la casualidad de que yo figuraba entre ellas

- Un usuario no mal intencionado, decide hacer una lista con las fechas de cumpleaños de todos sus contactos... De nuevo, mi direccion de email va a parar a quien sabe donde. O bien me "tagguea", como puse en el texto del mensaje... El mismo escenario.

- Un usuario mal intencionado crea una de estas cadenas de e-mail, los "hoaxes", en donde le van a donar un centavo de dolar a algun pobre diablo por cada vez que el mensaje se reenvia. Al momento en que me llega el hoax por primera vez, ya contiene una lista extensa de direcciones de email reales que yo mismo si quisiera podria usar para hacer SPAM...

Contra todo eso no hay como defenderse. A eso me referia.

Al fin y al cabo, uno termina recibiendo SPAM, viagra, seguros de vida, etc, etc...

Saludos!

----------

## asph

yo uso spamassasin para parar todos esos emails, la verdad es que aunque para muchos hay muchos que se escapan... a veces incluso me sorprende como algunos tipicos con un gif que anuncia viagra y tal aun pasan a mi inbox  :Sad: 

----------

